# Anyone hear about this?



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)




----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

cattle farmers must be loving this , people wont want to eat poultry or fish lol , jk but thats kinda scary wonder why thats happening. And what kinda trauma is on the birds? always worry about bird flu when this happens here.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I heard it was because of the fireworks and the noise from it


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Well that explanation doesn't work for me because we have thousands of the same birds here and there was a crap load of fireworks here on new years and no dead birds


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

ya same here , we have so many fireworks and firecrackers n guns going off halloween and , new years and our birds still ok lol


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Yeah the fireworks sounds like BS. We do fireworks EVERY year for New Years, etc...

Just strange - I was thinking birdflu or some kind of airborne illness :/


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

It's getting closer to the end of the world guys!! 2012!!! The poles are switching and the magnetic field around the Earth is changing and the birds are confused because of it!

THAT is what's going on.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

It's a scary feeling to think that Kane but I thought the same thing... I mean floods in Cali and Oregon and Australia... Tsunamis out of nowhere and we are in war all over the world including Sweden which is a neutral country...


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

You can call me Kate or Caitlin, if you want! 

I've been watching so many shows on the Discovery and History Channels about 2012. When I'm watching them, I always think ... wow. That really does make sense, especially, like you said, when you think about everything happening in the world.

Honestly, I'm not sure if it will be something like the Mayans predict or another Y2K thing.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Not just the birds.. What about the fish 125 miles away that did the same... Something fishy going on for sure.

We started loosing Bees, Bats are disappearing, animals dropping dead in masses....



SARGEnNIKITA said:


> It's a scary feeling to think that Kane but I thought the same thing... I mean floods in Cali and Oregon and Australia... .


The world has defiantly been having some weird weather.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

I half wonder about the mosquito trucks that go around spraying lord knows what. At least in my area we have mosquito trucks that drive around spraying thick clouds of bug spray into the air. 

Which is precisely what bats eat & I'm sure also has an effect on bees + other types of wild life...

I'm unsure about wild bug control in other areas but it seems long term it wouldn't be healthy in the overall wild life spectrum.


Also wonder if it has to do with the oil spill... Nostradamus Affect is not something I'm wondering about too.


----------



## echs332000 (Jan 10, 2010)

I just read that the birds suffered blunt force trauma to all of their organs, they died in mid air. Not really sure what could have caused that to be honest. another theory is that the flock could have been struck by lighting(sp?)


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

how do they know the blunt trauma was in the air vs when they hit the ground. it doesn't make sense though lightning theory does, but what up w/ the fish


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

American_Pit13 said:


> Not just the birds.. What about the fish 125 miles away that did the same... Something fishy going on for sure.
> 
> We started loosing Bees, Bats are disappearing, animals dropping dead in masses....
> 
> The world has defiantly been having some weird weather.


I read somewhere that CCD (Colony Collapse Disorder) for the bees is thought to be caused by a virus-fungus combination. Here's a link from PBS that I just Googled. Virus-Fungus Combo May Contribute to Honeybee Die-Off | The Rundown News Blog | PBS NewsHour | PBS

I think it's interesting that a lot of the worst disasters, around the world, have been happening, really, since only ~2004 and on. Global warming? The Apocalypse? Global warming causing the Apocalypse?

I thought I read that the birds had no obvious signs of being struck by lightning?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Honeybees: Why are Honeybees Disappearing?
Chemtrails, an Introduction
here are some good reads about stuff going on in this world that are most likely effecting our planet in a bad way and some of which are being covered up by government.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I watch way to many Zombie Apocalypse movies so ........Lol. Anything happens I think its all the Umbrella Corporation!


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

haha Umbrella Corp.!!!!!!

Well there are many many things going on in the world that our lovely government hids from us at all costs... There is a guy with a website called Wikileaks.com which reveals many stories that our government has covered up... There was a white house exec brought up on charges for leaking info to the guy... Conveinently he has now been brought up on charges in Sweden for an alleged rape... 

Crazy stuff...

But back to the birds there is no way that over 5000 birds over about 100 miles were all struck at the same time by lightening... The fish they said some were still alive but looked sick so that could have been some idiot dumping crap in the river (oil, coolant)... But the birds I dont buy it... Something happened that we are not being told... and how do birds get random trauma to all their insides while flying?


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

I think it's aliens. Anyone ever watch the show Ancient Aliens on the History Channel?? It goes through history and showcases periods in human history when aliens may have visited. Angels in biblical times = actually aliens. There are ruins all over the world created from stone blocks that have more precise cuts and lines on them than can be created with modern tools and equipment. It's a really interesting show.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

SARGEnNIKITA said:


> haha Umbrella Corp.!!!!!!
> 
> Well there are many many things going on in the world that our lovely government hids from us at all costs... There is a guy with a website called Wikileaks.com which reveals many stories that our government has covered up... There was a white house exec brought up on charges for leaking info to the guy... Conveinently he has now been brought up on charges in Sweden for an alleged rape...
> 
> ...


Small Asteroid perhaps??

My husband & I saw one burn up before it hit the ground a few blocks from our house coming home from the grocery one night.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Scary stuff  I just hope if something bad happens it happens quick. I dont feel like fighting the aliens in hand to hand combat lol


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Haha. They'd probably be able to ~*~MIND MELD*~*~ with you and make you do whatever they wanted. Scary!!

edit DUDE, LIKE INDEPENDENCE DAY. I remember watching that when I was like. 7-8 years old? And that part freaked me out when they were at Roswell and the alien dude came alive and smacked the scientist against the window and was talking through him!!! CREEPY!!!

Sorry to get off track. :roll:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

k8nkane said:


> edit DUDE, LIKE INDEPENDENCE DAY. I remember watching that when I was like. 7-8 years old? And that part freaked me out when they were at Roswell and the alien dude came alive and smacked the scientist against the window and was talking through him!!! CREEPY!!!


:goodpost:


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

anyone ever hear about the russians controlling our weather?


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

lol. I'm glad I wasn't the only one creeped out! It still gets me to this day, even though I've probs seen it 3490534 times.

I've never heard about russians controlling our weather?


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

echs332000 said:


> I just read that the birds suffered blunt force trauma to all of their organs, they died in mid air. Not really sure what could have caused that to be honest. another theory is that the flock could have been struck by lighting(sp?)


Aliens, dude, aliens. Haven't you seen "Signs"?


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Lex an asteroid would be a great explanation just like lightening storm, a high force wind storm, a toxin from a weapon in the air, and poison (the fish)... But let me ask this why only one type of bird and only one type of fish? I read somewhere that the birds intervals were a mush.... What could have affected them enough to mush their internals but not affect any other type of bird or small animal?

It's just creepy...


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

And they have found more birds in Louisiana, Kentucky and chile... All the ones in the us were red winged blackbirds... In chile they were all one breed but not blackbirds


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

duckyp0o77 said:


> anyone ever hear about the russians controlling our weather?


Yes, I saw that special on the science channel.. Something about a big subwoofer & cloud control



SARGEnNIKITA said:


> Lex an asteroid would be a great explanation just like lightening storm, a high force wind storm, a toxin from a weapon in the air, and poison (the fish)... But let me ask this why only one type of bird and only one type of fish? I read somewhere that the birds intervals were a mush.... What could have affected them enough to mush their internals but not affect any other type of bird or small animal?
> 
> Good point, may I was thinking comet or shooting start or something, I get it confused w/ one in the same.
> 
> ...





SARGEnNIKITA said:


> And they have found more birds in Louisiana, Kentucky and chile... All the ones in the us were red winged blackbirds... In chile they were all one breed but not blackbirds


Only other thing I can think of is biological/chemical war - more terrorist plots???


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Lex - if it was biological war weapons testing or something then it still wouldnt explain why no other types of birds were affected or other small animals...


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

American_Pit13 said:


> :goodpost:


lololol:rofl:

it is scary, i hope dog's brains work on a different frequency than humans so I can send out the bandogs to eat the aliens if they try to take me away lol


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> lololol:rofl:
> 
> it is scary, i hope dog's brains work on a different frequency than humans so I can send out the bandogs to eat the aliens if they try to take me away lol


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Are you kidding? My dogs would go with them thinking "as long as you have food and give me love take my mom and do whatever with her" lmao


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

SARGEnNIKITA said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Are you kidding? My dogs would go with them thinking "as long as you have food and give me love take my mom and do whatever with her" lmao


Noticed I said bandogs lol I don't own any yet. I am sure Bernie would join the aliens for cheese or hot dogs lol


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> Noticed I said bandogs lol I don't own any yet. I am sure Bernie would join the aliens for cheese or hot dogs lol


lmfao I just saw the word "dogs" lol... Yeah someone on another site said "the day I come home and my dogs are trying to jump through the windows is the day I buy stock in ammo and astronaut food" lol

I thought that was really funny since my husband and I buy ammo every chance we get even though we dont go shooting as often anymore... We kind of stock pile lol


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

That's pretty creepy!

I live in Louisiana. Haven't heard anything about the birds here!
It is kinda odd though.

You guys are going to have me googling all this, lol.

I have heard about the weather control thing. But it was about how our *own government* controls the weather. It's called *HAARP*.(Google it!) Supposedly they can create natural disasters and what not. It's been floating around that Katrina was a conspiracy...


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Yeah brandi like 1500 birds fell on and around some highway there... I cant remember where I read that dang it... I searched "birds die theory" in google and got all that info... I didnt dig too deep but yeah...


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Ok, thanks 
I'll have to look into it!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

NEXT ... acid rain.. REAL acid rain.. dead crops.. the system gone septic; all that oil just didn't disapear (chuckles) had them hurricanes come up right afterward and they turn into thunderstorms and LA, and ARK along with TX are among the first hit, i believe they traveld due north so it would be that area where the crap sucked up out of the sea was dropped. LOL jk just my hamster wheel spinnin lol


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Lol @ FH... Seriously though there have now been deaths of mass birds and fish in LA and ARK and KY and MAryland and Sweden and Chile.... I read on another site called abovetopsecret that there have been accidental releases of a chemical weapon known as phosgene in the area... And they were trying to destroy it by pumping it into the earth causing over 500 minor earthquakes in the area... So what happened outside of AK?


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Phosgene huh? But then why wouldn't it affect anything else... Wrong place, wrong time perhaps ?? - I don't buy the specific species story... But I do think the fact all this stuff happening in rural areas come into play...

Specific species is just what we're being told so no one freaks & bunkers down. Either way death comes. Just interesting stuff


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Talk to you guys later. I'm going to go build an arc.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Yep yep an arc indeed!!


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

............................


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I've been following this on FB....It's scary...Cause I had a dream a long time ago,that has something like this in it. Only later they started finding big black dogs :/ Like BIG black dogs all over the road too. All dead.


on a lighter note: M Night Shamalamadingdong was right!!!!! The plants have started their attack!


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

mcmlxxxvii said:


> just read that too.
> 
> Top U.S. Official Murdered After Arkansas Weapons Test Causes Mass Death Inteltrends
> 
> Cops: Former Bush Official Killed, Found in Landfill - FoxNews.com


Yeah the guy found in the landfill was directly related to the demolition of those gases and threatened to expose the pentagon and the white house for not destroying it as they promised other countries...


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Where is Barack Obama bin laden on all this? 

Anyone seen a story with his response or comments of concern? Or is he still too busy going on facebook, scheduling dates to go on Letterman making sports picks, showing off his abs & apologizing to the middle east?? I would love to see Michelle Obama on Ellen just one more time too.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Ark started  LOL dog room included and he said gather a proven dog from all bloodlines :rofl: but seriously coutdown begins all planets will be in line one year from this years december.. They've been releasing germs and crap into the public for a long time,, American beat the bird, the swine flu and without complete nationwide vaccines we gotta get to work aint got time to bleed.. LOL Americans are more industrious and fordriven than any other nation the problem is we know it and we are lazy becuase of it... hey listen to Reverand Maynard:"Learn to swim.."


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

NO POLITICS. *flail* I love you guys and I make a habit of not talking politics with people I like, LOL.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Now its dead doves in Italy 

Now It's Dead Doves Falling From Sky in Italy


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> Now its dead doves in Italy
> 
> Now It's Dead Doves Falling From Sky in Italy


More than just doves according to the article...

Fricken knarly dude - It's like the book of Revelations is coming into play - jmo



Poor birdies... Although if like SargEnNikta said, if they're pumping chemicals like phosgene into the earth. Lord only knows what that could cause...


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

did this just start happening in 2011 or was it happening in 2010?


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

It actually started just before the New Year...

There are tremendous amounts of documentation of mass birds and fish deaths HOWEVER never in this magnitude...

Birds in italy, chile, louisiana, kentucky, arkansas and other places 

fish and crabs in maryland, arkansas, sweden, england and other places

Something is fishy no pun intended...


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG that's scary stuff. FH come pick me up on that arch


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

A scientist from Nasa said that all those 2012 rumors are a lie and they even interviewed maya descendants that said that the calendar is agricultural and it renews it self again. I hope they are right lol


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Holy cow guys, check this out ...

Earth's magnetic pole shifts, screws up runway at Florida airport - Yahoo! News

The earth's magnetic north pole is shifting towards Russia at 40 miles per year.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

I thought the pole shifts were just hear say & rumors, that it was suppose to happen later... Maybe that's what's been screwing the polar bears up.


----------

